# Cockapoo breeders Scotland/North England



## Shellybum (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi there,

I would be grateful if anyone who knows of reputable Cockapoo breeders in Scotland/North England could advise of their details. It is a bit like a needle in a haystack searching online!!

Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Shellybum said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I would be grateful if anyone who knows of reputable Cockapoo breeders in Scotland/North England could advise of their details. It is a bit like a needle in a haystack searching online!!
> 
> ...


I hope Shirley and Sarah spot this, they've set up a website specifically for cockapoo owners, that has loads of great info on what you need to know about health testing, conformation etc when looking for a breeder.

I'm a member of their club, even though I don't have a cockapoo, I'm sure if you join and ask around members on there will point you in the right direction 

Cockapoos Owners Club Home page


----------



## Shellybum (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for that...I will register with them!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Shellybum said:


> Thanks for that...I will register with them!


It's a minefield looking for a pup from good breeders, it's good to see a puppy buyer doing their homework. Too many just go out and buy from whoever they manage to contact first, and they don't care about whether that breeder is ethical or not, so good luck, the more puppy buyers push for breeders to do the right thing, the more good it will do as they start to hopefully listen


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for that Sleeping lion 

Hi Michelle
We do not recommend breeders as we wish to remain impartial, but hopefully give you the tools to help you start your search. We also have a FB page you can join and talk to other members who may discuss breeders with you.
We are a friendly bunch so come on board


----------

